# Whats the rubbing noise on the stradic from?



## Rob S

The reel is only 4 months old, a friend has the same problem. Where is this noise coming from? You only hear the noise when you retrieve a lure or have any tension on the line. It doesnt make any noise if you are just spinning it in your office. Any help would be appreciated

Rob


----------



## MattK

What kind of line are you using? What model Stradic?

My guess would be that the line roller (on the bail) is not spinning freely and causing the "rubbing" feeling. This would be more prominent if you were using a braided line. Use a pencil eraser to see if it spins.


----------



## Bantam1

Check the line roller for roughness like he said. It is possible that the bearing has failed and requires replacement.


----------



## halbaby

Check Rod tip for frays


----------



## Rob S

its a stratic 2500fh, i checked the line roller, its all smooth. any other ideas?


----------



## Rustytrout

I bet you are using braided line. It makes alot more noise than mono.


----------



## Bantam1

The line roller can feel smooth and still be slightly noisy. Use a 1 or 2 foot section of line and place it through the line roller. Slide the reel back and forth on the line and listen for any noise. 


If you are using braided line then it will also cause weird noises. This is normal and a characteristic of braided line.


----------



## jake67

im having the same problem!


----------



## Bubbaette

I have a 2500 magnesium one and it does the same thing. Pretty irritating sound when everything around you is quite. I thought it was normal but may have to have it looked at. I am using Power Pro.


----------



## grouper sandwich

I've got a 4000 stradic that is doing the same thing and it is NOT the line roller and not the normal braid sound. The sound is coming from inside the reel and sounds like a Daiwa silver series reel from the early 80's. It only makes this sound if there is tension on the line. Like the original poster siad, it sounds smooth as butter standing in the tackle shop spinning it. For me it was a "right out of the box" issue. I returned my first 4000 because of this and figured with the second one it was just shooty workmanship from Shimano. None of my other Shimano spinners (Sedona, Symetre, Stradic 2500, Sustain) make this noise. I have talked to several other people, and fished with one, who have had/have the same issue with their Stradics. I suspect that there is an issue with the roller bearing, but I don't know for sure. At any rate, it is anything but the normal smooth and silent product that I normally get from Shimano. In fact, it's so irratatiing that I won't even use that reel unless I have no other option.


----------



## Bantam1

It sounds like the line roller bearing to me. It will spin smoothly but it is noisy. Please send the reel to us for repair.


----------



## Bob Fate

This just started happening to my reel and it is definitely the line roller (at least in my case). Good call Bantam!

This reel will hopefully see a lot of use from now until the end of the year. So unfortunately I cannot send it back for repair. I have fixed reels before and I'm pretty sure I can change out the line roller. Can you please give me the part number for it?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bantam1

Bob I need your reel model number so I can provide you with the correct part number.


----------



## grouper sandwich

Bantam1 said:


> It sounds like the line roller bearing to me. It will spin smoothly but it is noisy. Please send the reel to us for repair.


Where and to whom should I send it. Do I send it to your attention? What documentation do I need for warranty repair? Do I need to send a written description of the problem? I can probably live without this particular reel for a month or so, so I'd like to go ahead and get it in.


----------



## fishsmart

Sometimes sand or salt crystals will get between the roror and the body. You can remove the rotor and remove the fine particles.

Charles


----------



## Bob Fate

Bantam1 said:


> Bob I need your reel model number so I can provide you with the correct part number.


Sorry Bantam. That was dumb of me.:spineyes: I guess I just assumed you knew what reels I have.:biggrin: 
It's a Stradic 5000FH.

Thanks,
BOB



fishsmart said:


> Sometimes sand or salt crystals will get between the roror and the body. You can remove the rotor and remove the fine particles.
> Charles


fishsmart,
It certainly sounds like it is in the rotor, but it's the line roller for sure.


----------



## Bantam1

Bob Fate said:


> Sorry Bantam. That was dumb of me.:spineyes: I guess I just assumed you knew what reels I have.:biggrin:
> It's a Stradic 5000FH.


My mind reading skills just aren't what they used to be...

RD 7915 is the part number for the line roller bearing.


----------



## Bob Fate

Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1

Groupersandwhich-


Send the reel to:

Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618

Include a letter with a detailed description of the problem. We will also need your name and return address. 

You can also take the reel to a warranty center. I have a link listed at the top of this board with all of the warranty centers. You should be able to find one close to you.


----------



## Bassnut1

*Noise when reeling in line*

This may not be the answear for you but it made my noise go away. My Sustain was driving me nuts, I coudn't use it the noise was so bad. I tried oiling the line roller several times as this was where the noise seemed to be comming from. Finnally, I took off the bail and roller and put some Lubriplate grease in it. The noise instantly went away and has not come back. I would try some type of grease.


----------



## grouper sandwich

I tested the reel before sending it in and it was indeed the line roller bearing. I removed the bearing, put some hot sauce oil directly on and put it back together. It seems to have quieted down. Do these particular bearings need extra lub, or come from the factory dry? Mine was an "out of the box" issue. I've heard of several others that were also "out of the box issues". At any rate, if it starts making noise again I'll try Bassnut's suggestion and clean it and grease it before sending it in.


----------



## Bantam1

The reels do come with lubrication. The bearing has an open (no shield) design. This bearing can pick up salt and other contaminants and will require maintenance. Being that the bearing is open it makes it very easy to service. Simply flush the bearing and relubricate it.


----------



## grouper sandwich

The noise is back, just not as bad. You mentioned "flushing the bearing". What should I use? WD-40 and then clean with alcahol?


----------



## Bantam1

Lighter fluid, Simple Green, Corrosion X or any other degreaser will work. WD40 is made to penetrate and break down rust. This also repels moisture to a certain extent. I would not use it to clean the bearings unless I was in a pinch. If you are still having problems then send me a PM with your info and I will send you a replacement bearing.


----------



## Jfish1972

My 2500FH does the same thing. By far the noisiest reel (and most expensive) I have. This thing was only about 2months old when I started experiencing the noise on the reel. Ive lubricated the roller bearing, but it only last a few casts. Ive quit using it just because its soo darn noisy. Is Shimano replacing these bearings for free or is there a charge. Either way, Im glad for the info from this board on where the noise was coming from. I need to get a new bearing or get it shipped off.


----------



## Bantam1

Call us at 877-577-0600 and we will send you a bearing.


----------



## Jfish1972

Thanks Bantam1, I will call you and hope to put the reel back into service soon with the rest of the arsenal. Thanks once again...


----------



## grouper sandwich

Thanks Bantam...PM sent.


----------



## Bob Fate

Well, I located a new bearing at a local B&T. And, I hate to say this, but I oiled it (with the Shimano oil) and installed it in the reel and *it's still as loud as ever!







* I was really hoping this new bearing was the answer, but maybe there are a bunch of "new" bad ones out there?

It's a shame because this time of year is when I use that reel the most (on my 8' plugging stick). But there is no way I can use it making that noise like that. My "Penn" friends would laugh me off the beach.

Should I try grease instead of oil on the bearing? Short of sending it back, and not having it for the whole striper season, do you have any other suggestions for me Bantam?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bantam1

Bob,


I suggest that you send the reel to us for repair. It could be a bad replacement bearing or possibly another bearing that is noisy. 

Shimano attn Reel Repair
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## Denniem

I was planning on purchasing a Stradic 2500 this weekend but this thread has made me very nervous about it. How pervasive is this noise problem?


----------



## Bantam1

The 2500FI will not have this problem. The reel is now equipped with Shielded ARB bearings. The line roller has also been redesigned for this model.


----------



## Denniem

Thanks Bamtam. You're the greatest!


----------



## grouper sandwich

Got the bearing...thanks Bantam. Question though. Do I need to lube the bearing before installing? And if so, what should I use. I have on hand, shimano reel oil, hot sauce oil and hot grease.


----------



## Bantam1

I recommend using our oil so you can easily flush it and relubricate it.


----------



## Jfish1972

Thanks Bantam1 and everyone at Shimano,,,got my new bearing within days of calling and installed it myself that same day. Wow...what a difference. Finally got a chance to use the reel...sweet....fished the last three days with limits of reds each day....with a few 30-32" (released of course), never a problem with my "new reel". Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Bantam1

No problem! I'm glad we could help out.


----------



## Bob Fate

Hi Bantam,

Ok, I give up! I got another bearing from a different B&T and it still sounds the same!









The guy at the last B&T confirmed that he had repaired a bunch of these reels because of this problem. Now I don't know if it's the bearings or something else, but it is definitely something with the line roller assembly.

Although I was hoping to use this reel through the end of the year, after two new bearings and $26 later, I give up! I'd like to send it back to you so it can be fixed once and for all. Should I send it to your attention? When it is fixed I'd be curious to know what exactly was causing this coffee grinder sound.









Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bantam1

Bob,


Yes please send the reel to my attention and I will get my best guy to repair it. Make sure you include your name and return address with the reel. 

Shimano attn Dan Thorburn*
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


* This is for Bob Fate only. Please do not send your reels to me as I am not a repair technician any longer. The last time I posted this info I received a pallet of reels to my attention


----------



## Bob Fate

Thanks Bantam. The reel is on its way!

-Bob


----------



## Bob Fate

I just got my Stradic back and tested it out. It is as quiet as a mouse! Thanks for such a fast turnaround!








I had sent back the two new bearings that I bought (one attached and one in the reel). I got back two bearings (one attached and one in the reel). So here are my questions:

1. Can I assume that the bearings I purchased were fine and that I put them in wrong or something? I thought for sure I had them in right.

2. If that's true, that what was I doing wrong? It seemed like such a simple job!

In any case, thanks once again Dan for all your help and your superior service. You have shown once again why Shimano rules!








-Bob


----------



## Bantam1

Its possible that you received a faulty bearing from us. It doesn't happen too often but it does happen.


----------



## Bob Fate

Bantam,

This is the reel I shipped to your attention. I had purchased two new bearings (both of which I thought were defective).

Do you know if the new bearing that was in the reel was changed or just reinstalled? And also is the other bearing that you sent back to me the same one that I attached to the letter? And is that bearing good or bad? 

Please explain.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Bantam1

Bob,


I didn't work on your reel. I handed it to one of my better technicians for repair. I will ask him and see if he remembers what he did. The repair invoice should say what was performed to the reel and show if a bearing was used.


----------

